# ride routes



## two8616 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm going to be driving from Indianapolis, IN to central Florida in 3 weeks. I would like to know your opinions of the neatest rides somewhere along the way. I'm willing to go off route a bit- if there's a really good route. I'll look forward to hearing from you. Thanks


----------



## kayakado (Aug 23, 2004)

We rode the Silver Comet trail on Thanksgiving and thoroughly enjoyed it. We started at the west end in Rockmart, GA. If we had it to do again we would have turned around about halfway and skipped the east end, too many people and not as pretty. 

Try these books
Best Bike RIdes in the South by Skinner
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...104-0207154-8087163?v=glance&s=books&n=507846

Florida's Paved Bike trails by Kunerth
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...2/104-0207154-8087163?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance

Rails to Trails Florida by Gluckman
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_1/104-0207154-8087163?v=glance&s=books&st=*


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Chattanooga*



two8616 said:


> I'm going to be driving from Indianapolis, IN to central Florida in 3 weeks. I would like to know your opinions of the neatest rides somewhere along the way. I'm willing to go off route a bit- if there's a really good route. I'll look forward to hearing from you. Thanks


There are tons of great loops around here. If your traveling on I-75 you pass right through here. Check out the Chattanooga Bicycle Club site for a few maps. If you check out the ride calender there is a group ride going on most days of the week already. There are four shops in town that offer varying levels of congeniality and expertise. Not sure what part of central Fl. your visiting. My wife and I visited near Ocala a few weeks ago. I found a couple of loops that were Much tougher than anything I expected in Florida. People in that area were super frienly and tolerant toward cyclists in general. Hope this helps.


----------



## two8616 (Feb 10, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks to you two for replying- that definitely will give me some direction....


----------



## trek2100 (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.bikebbc.com

They have some cue sign on their site. Most of the roads have the turns marked in yellow other's have been painted over with black or blue paint. There are a lot of rider that leave out of there. Very close to I 75 exit 296.


----------

